# Leucistic pine feeding pic



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As described :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ready for round 2...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow more huge pics, again please resize.

oh and nice snake


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots.


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I love Pituophis.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice coloration


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..can;t see anything..can you please resize ..thanks ace..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fixed the pics! 
Pituophis do rock, thanks!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks acestro


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sorry I didn't know how to do this before!!!
This monster is already on rats, just weeks after these pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Acestro, Great pics!!
Pituophis are awesome. I have a 4.5' bullsnake at home myself.

How big are they when you start feeding them rats? I am still feeding mine mice.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One of mine is very small and only about 10 months old when fed her first rat (not a full grown rat, of course).

The more and more I look into it I want to switch all of my snakes to rats. Mice are a lot of hair, not so much "meat".


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

> The more and more I look into it I want to switch all of my snakes to rats. Mice are a lot of hair, not so much "meat".


I think that's good idea. The reason i always fed rats was I was told not to feed the snake anything thicker than the snakes widest body part. Is this a true 'rule of thumb' or can i feed something bigger?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've heard that, I've also heard 1 1/2, but not all snakes can pound things down the same. I go with the rule of the width of the snake and it seems to work, although my 15 pound boa ate a 3 pound rabbit once. It took a good hour and kind of scared me (but she got it down and is still kickin'! ).

Does your bull have a good appetite? Any fasts? Pituophis is such a cool genus of snakes but they are kinda quirky, one of mine fasted for 7 months!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

acestro said:


> Does your bull have a good appetite? Any fasts? Pituophis is such a cool genus of snakes but they are kinda quirky, one of mine fasted for 7 months!


 Yes! My bullsnake has two speeds: binge and starve.

He generally fasts all winter, even though his cage temperature remains the same. I think he's looking out the window and saying, "Hey, it's winter. I'm not supposed to eat."

This year I put his cage in my storage space which was about 60 degrees for a few weeks to spark his appetite after I heated him up. It didn't work.
Also, after resuming normal feeding, he stopped again for the entire month of March.

When he's hungry, he's an eating machine. Sometimes when I come home from the petstore, he smells the mouse as I walk past his cage. He'll then start smashing his face into the glass, striking at any movement he sees outside his cage.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

HOLY SH*T


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> I think he's looking out the window and saying, "Hey, it's winter. I'm not supposed to eat."










I know exactly what you mean!

I figure if they're healthy adults they know what they're doing (but that 7 month thing really freaked me out! ) Yours still hiss? Even my tamest animal still "huffs" but it's more of a 'bitching' me out for picking him up. I have a few beasts that really let me have it, though. One got out and I would have never seen her if it weren't for her hissing at my girlfriend from across the room. Gotta dig that attitude ("don't even think of ssssssssssssssssssstepping on me, jackass!")


----------

